# If You Missed Amazon's Free Office Suite App, Quick Office Is Free Today!



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Just for today, Amazon's Free App of the Day is Quick Office.
So if you missed out on Office Suite from a few weeks ago, now's your second chance.
Quick office also syncs with box.net when you log in so you'll always have the latest version stored in the cloud.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Pick up the tablet optimized Pro HD version for free while you're at it:

http://www.amazon.co...21261059&sr=1-1

It's for Honeycomb only but once ICS becomes available you'll be able to use it later.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh snap. I didn't know there was a tablet version was for free witht he pro version as well.... that's a double win then


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Wouldn't let me download

"We could not process your order because of geographical restrictions on the product which you were attempting to purchase. Please refer to the terms of use for this product to determine the geographical restrictions."


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

For USA only


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Pick up the tablet optimized Pro HD version for free while you're at it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...21261059&sr=1-1
> 
> It's for Honeycomb only but once ICS becomes available you'll be able to use it later.


How do I buy this? The Amazon Market wont let me because I am not on a honeycomb device.

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Pick up the tablet optimized Pro HD version for free while you're at it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...21261059&sr=1-1
> 
> It's for Honeycomb only but once ICS becomes available you'll be able to use it later.


Won't install hp touchpad. Incompatible. Any work around?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Wont work for touchpad because its not running honeycomb. If u have a 2nd tablet running hc, u can get it that way and share when u they update the tp to ics


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

ditto. cant download or even view the HD version on tablet or on my phone.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Buy it on your PC so that it's bound to your account. When we get ICS ported you can install it then. It's important to just buy it now while it's free.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the heads up mputtr


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Buy it on your PC so that it's bound to your account. When we get ICS ported you can install it then. It's important to just buy it now while it's free.


Good Idea.. thanks.. I have it now in holding.. Now we need to figure out how to spoff another tablet to install it on the touchpad


----------



## rcmikey (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Amazon's free app of the day today is Quickoffice Pro. $14.99 value for free.

It's nice, as it appears to be the only part of HPs software load in WebOS that you don't get (or can add for free) in Cyanogenmod's Android.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazon is offering the HD version for Honeycomb free too. I didn't think that apps for honeycomb work, but it did. I guess it's app dependent.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

"An error occurred while purchasing Quickoffice Pro - please try again."


----------



## rcmikey (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry, mine is a duplicate. Didn't see mputtr's post so I added one.

This thread can be deleted.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

aj316 said:


> Amazon is offering the HD version for Honeycomb free too. I didn't think that apps for honeycomb work, but it did. I guess it's app dependent.


How did you get HD version to install? On my tp, Amazon keeps saying I need honeycomb.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Warus said:


> Good Idea.. thanks.. I have it now in holding.. Now we need to figure out how to spoff another tablet to install it on the touchpad


unfortunately that's not possible. you'll have to wait till ICS is out for the touchpad. HC apps do not work with anything below HC (HC is v3 and GB is v2.3)

for those who are not able to do it, i believe you need an billing address or something that is in the US. Or maybe it's your location, then you would just have to spoof your location as somewhere else in the US

for those who got it, dont forget to thanks


----------



## cerps (Oct 3, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Buy it on your PC so that it's bound to your account. When we get ICS ported you can install it then. It's important to just buy it now while it's free.


Call me slow, but how do I purchase it on my PC? I got the gingerbread version for my Atrix, but am not seeing how to get the Tablet Version for my not yet Tablet OS Touchpad.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was actually able to purchase ($0) it and download it to my touchpad. Of course, it wouldn't install. But, at least I feel like it will be there if/when I will be able to use it. I saved it quickly at first. Then I downloaded. You just have to be quick and persistent.

I don't know where it downloaded to because I can't find it with root explorer. Maybe it erased itself as soon as it realized it couldn't install.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Pick up the tablet optimized Pro HD version for free while you're at it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...21261059&sr=1-1
> 
> It's for Honeycomb only but once ICS becomes available you'll be able to use it later.


This was a great idea. Thanks. I am not running Android right now, but I was able to get both versions for free and its saved now so that when I get CM7 back on here, I will have it waiting.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

cerps said:


> Call me slow, but how do I purchase it on my PC? I got the gingerbread version for my Atrix, but am not seeing how to get the Tablet Version for my not yet Tablet OS Touchpad.


you go to www.amazon.com
click on apps, then log into your account and click get it now.
for the tablet version, click the link provided by rakeesh


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

mputtr said:


> you go to www.amazon.com
> click on apps, then log into your account and click get it now.
> for the tablet version, click the link provided by rakeesh


Ditto. This works. Thanks!


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

np


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

mputtr said:


> you go to www.amazon.com
> click on apps, then log into your account and click get it now.
> for the tablet version, click the link provided by rakeesh


+1. Thanks for info. Downloaded on pc.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cerps (Oct 3, 2011)

mputtr said:


> you go to www.amazon.com
> click on apps, then log into your account and click get it now.
> for the tablet version, click the link provided by rakeesh


I went back and looked right after I posted and the one click buy button was staring me in the face. I think the x next to my atrix right underneath distracted me.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

merged.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Buy it on your PC so that it's bound to your account. When we get ICS ported you can install it then. It's important to just buy it now while it's free.


Did that, logged into market on PC, and bought it there.


----------



## mav73 (Oct 13, 2011)

If the Amazon store doesn't let you buy it at first try again it will eventually let you buy it. You won't be able to install until ICS though


----------

